# LMC Spring 2013- Online Rubik's Cube Competiton



## LaZer0MonKey (May 1, 2013)

Hey Guys, I just started a new online competition called LMC Spring 2013. We are having 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 3x3 OH. Round 1 ends on Friday, so get your entries in!

Please go check it out at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrh5GUe23XM


----------

